# The Chimney Box



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Doesn't get much better than this - sitting in front of The Chimney Box, listening to the Diamond Hogs thumping Tennessee 14-2 on the radio.

#OmaHogs :bandit:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like a nice relaxing evening to me!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cigar??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Cigar??


Shortly. The little one just went in. :bandit:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Cigar??


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is that on wheels to be able to move it?

Nice Oliva!!! I can almost taste it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Is that on wheels to be able to move it?
> 
> Nice Oliva!!! I can almost taste it


Yes. This is an older video (they have made some slight changes), but a good description...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware, I checked their faq, but it doesn't address one question. Since it is made of steel, how much rust and does it stain the floor? Do you keeps your under the roof?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

That is cool, looks like it would throw heat much more efficiently than my chiminea.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> Ware, I checked their faq, but it doesn't address one question. Since it is made of steel, how much rust and does it stain the floor? Do you keeps your under the roof?


Good question. I picked it up from the fab shop in Dallas where they are built - I was in the area and local pickup was $200 cheaper. The batch they had built were stored outside, so it already had a pretty good natural rust finish on it when I picked it up.

That said, I wasn't too concerned about a lot of additional rust staining the patio (as if I were starting from bare steel), so I have just been leaving it out in the weather. I do see a little bit of stain around where the wheels meet the concrete, but nothing too alarming.










A grill mat like this would probably be a good option to protect whatever surface someone is putting it on.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an additional video that was published about a year after the one I linked above - although it is still about 6 years old.

https://vimeo.com/56965581


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are a couple of the changes I have noticed from the version in the videos above... they side vents are now shaped liked gills instead of The Chimney Box logo, and there is now a permanent handle on the back for rotating the unit while it is burning.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I was just looking at those. Super nice!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't get enough of it... :bandit:


----------

